# Steelix Raceway July 6 race



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok I have a day off on the July 6 and up for a race. Nice cool basement and tomy track. Doors with open at 12:00 noon and racing will start around 2pm. Skinny tire, fat tire and hot rod classes will run the great lake slot car rules, and fray class(9 tooth open tires). For fat tire and fray will be 1.5 min qualifiers and 3 min mains rest will be 2min round robin. Get the dust off the t-jets and lets go racing. Will have pizza and drinks all for $7.00. please let me know who is up for the race.

Slow 
Ed


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

I hope this will be the last race on my tomy track, and more them likely track will be coming down after race. So with that in mind going to change up race there will be No hot rod, just skinny tire t-jets and the fat tire t-jet and the fray class and if time permits I may run other fat tire or fray round, as this is my favorite class. Just so everyone knows in fray you can still run the super tires so its like running fat tire t-jets two times, Dyno Al has run his fat tire car in a fray car race at SCA and almost took a second place. So lets just have some fun on this big 4th of July weekend.

Slow
Ed


----------



## Ratwagon64 (Dec 23, 2011)

Does not look good for me. (I want to be as slow as Ed) LOl. Pat


----------



## Steelix_70 (Feb 19, 2012)

Ok not sure if anyone's coming over, track will be open for race or test and tune if only a couple show up. If anyone wants a slow Ed's tune up, I can do that if we are not racing. Other wize if no ones here by 1:00pm screw gun comes out and track is coming down. Talked to Todd at TKO I should have new track in a couple weeks. 

Slow Ed


----------



## ski23 (Apr 4, 2012)

Ill be out off town. If things change, ill come by.


----------



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Don't look good for me either,probably be drunk!lol


----------

